

Java Tuning in a nutshell - suprgeek
http://randomlyrr.blogspot.it/2012/03/java-tuning-in-nutshell-part-1.html

======
gtani
These are heavily used bookmarks

[http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2009/09/tuning-jvm-for-
unu...](http://nerds-central.blogspot.com/2009/09/tuning-jvm-for-unusual-uses-
have-some.html)

[http://marxsoftware.blogspot.com/2011/10/javaone-2011-defini...](http://marxsoftware.blogspot.com/2011/10/javaone-2011-definitive-
set-of-hotspot.html)

[http://marxsoftware.blogspot.com/2011/10/javaone-2011-every-...](http://marxsoftware.blogspot.com/2011/10/javaone-2011-every-
last-nanosecond.html)

<http://www.umbrant.com/blog/2012/twitter_jvm_tuning.html>

------
jwr
This is excellent advice. I already discovered some of it (the hard way), but
much is new. Many thanks to the author for posting such a compendium.

Many people don't care, but when you run code (written in Clojure) on the JVM,
use multi-gigabyte heaps _and_ require API response times below 20ms, this
type of tuning becomes critical.

------
read_wharf
One of the best uses of a mindmap I've ever seen.

------
lani
they've managed to run linux on a potato, but java in a nutshell ?!?!?!?!

